# First box spec'd out .. thoughts?



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

Going ported with a single 6" aero with 2 (Sundown)SA12's firing into the car, sealing it off.

16x35x19 gives me 4.41ft after displacement, port length set to 13" should give me 31 hz.

I'm pushing the RF t1500.1db to them, whatcha think?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

my personal ideas for aeroports, 8-12sq in per cu ft.. or 1/3-1/2 of the speaker diameter... i would say 2 6's... also, will the ports be external or inside the box.?


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> my personal ideas for aeroports, 8-12sq in per cu ft.. or 1/3-1/2 of the speaker diameter... i would say 2 6's... also, will the ports be external or inside the box.?


internal and it came in today, dam this thing is huge. I talked to PSP the makers of the aeroport and they said the one should be fine for 2 12's so we shall see


----------



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

not enough cone area imo. I have 4 sa10s in 4 cubes net after all displacements. I have a single 8in areo in mine. Does 147.4 outlaw at 33hz.


----------

